# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Jeux-concours] Neuvime dition - premier semestre 2015

## vermine

Le premier semestre de l'anne 2015 sest coul, il y a dj un petit temps d'ailleurs, et le moment est donc plus que venu de dresser le bilan et de rcompenser les efforts dploys par les membres du club. L'quipe bnvole des responsables de rubriques a pris en charge la mise en place de cette neuvime dition.

Plusieurs concours ont eu lieu, tant  l'attention de l'ensemble de la rdaction qu'aux membres du club.


Jai le plaisir de vous annoncer les membres laurats de chaque concours !  ::): 


Notons d'ailleurs qu'un tout nouveau classement fait son apparition. C'est celui des blogueurs. Il est bas sur le nombre de billets qui ont t passs en actualits. 

*Le top 5 des blogueurs les plus actifs :*

Bovinoyahikobouyestendhal666kolodz


*Les trs actifs responsables de modration :*

E.BzzObsidian


*Le top 10 des modrateurs les plus actifs :*

WinjeromeBovinoLaurent.BAlainTechdourouc05al1_24fafabzh6NoSmokingLittleWhitePhilippe JOCHMANS

Nous tenons  remercier un modrateur pour sa modration que l'on pourrait qualifier de grand nettoyage : 

Domi2


*Les responsables de rubriques les plus actifs :*

Comme le semestre pass, les Community Manager ont tabli deux listes en examinant le travail de chaque responsable bnvole. Ils ont fait la distinction entre les responsables les plus actifs et les responsables actifs.

Voici donc la liste des 5 responsables les plus actifs :
Mickael BaronLittleWhitezoom61verminedjibril

Et voici la liste de 6 responsables actifs :
AlcatzFeanorindourouc05Pierre Fauconnier ;Bovinofafabzh6


*Les responsables de services les plus actifs :*

f-leb - RelecturesMaitrePylos - LivresNono40 - Assistance sur l'utilisation du forumpottiez - Magazine


*Le top 10 des rdacteurs les plus prolifiques :*

LittleWhiteMickael BaronmilkoseckdeusyssebgrardGreg LatinerbouyeautranclaudeLELOUPalain.bernard


*Le top 10 des newser les plus actifs :*

vermineMilkoseckSiguillaumedourouc05LittleWhiteyahikokdmbellazoom61Jiyuuimikado


*Le top 8 des uploaders les plus actifs :*

Alcatzkiki29Roland Chastainissam.abdallahThWilliamautranLittleWhitezoom61


*Les correcteurs les plus actifs :*

ClaudeLELOUPMilkoseckCedf-lebFRANOUCH


*Pour clore cette dition, nous remercions les membres qui ont effectu des ralisations spciales :*

claudeLELOUP - Relecture du magazinef-leb - Aide pour la rubrique Pyhtonzoom61 - Cration des logosWinjerome - Mise en place de colorations syntaxiques


Pour encourager les laurats, quelques remerciements et cadeaux symboliques qui sont trs peu compars au temps pass :

nos flicitations les plus sincres ;un trophe concours (des points en plus sur le systme de rang). 


 la prochaine dition.  :;):

----------

